# Do they make large nail plates?



## mtlogcabin (Jan 28, 2013)

Backing for the kitchen cabinets

049_zps7f7b230a.jpg photo by mtlogcabin | Photobucket" target="_blank">


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## north star (Jan 28, 2013)

*= =*

Yes!......See the links for a visual:

*Browse the Nail Plates department at Aubuchon Hardware*

*http://tamlyn.com/SafetyPlates.html*



*= =*


----------



## mark handler (Jan 28, 2013)

Box covers.....


----------



## ICE (Jan 28, 2013)

Does the IRC plumbing code require that the protection of the pipe extend 1.5" past each side of the pipe?


----------



## mark handler (Jan 28, 2013)

http://www.strongtie.com/ftp/fliers/F-REPRPROTECT09.pdf


----------



## mark handler (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## north star (Jan 29, 2013)

*+ + +*

Tigerloose asked:





> "Does the IRC plumbing code require that the protection of the pipe extend 1.5" past each side of the pipe?"


From *Section P2603.2.1, `06 IRC:* "In concealed locations, where piping, other than

cast-iron or galvanized steel, is installed through holes or notches in studs, joists,

rafters or similar members less than 1.5 inches ( 38 mm ) from the nearest edge of the

member, the pipe shall be protected by shield plates..........Protective shield plates shall

be a minimum of 0.062-inch-thick ( 1.6 mm ) steel, shall cover the area of the pipe

where the member is notched or bored and shall extend a minimum of 2 inches ( 51 mm )

above sole plates and below top plates."

*+ + +*


----------



## ICE (Jan 29, 2013)

Big difference.

2010 California Plumbing Code

313.9 Plastic and copper piping penetrating a framing members

to within one (1) inch (25.4 mm) of the exposed framing

shall be protected by steel nail plates not less than No. 18

gauge (0.0478 inches) (1.2 mm) in thickness.  The steel

plate shall extend along the framing member not less than one

and one-half (11⁄2) inches (38 mm) beyond the outside diameter

of the pipe or tubing.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 29, 2013)

mtlogcabin,

We called them FHA nail plates. Provides more protection than the normal 1.5 width protector to prevent a nail from passing above the sole plate like when your nailing a 3" or 5" base board. The name FHA may come from an FHA loan inspection requirement I suspect?

PF950s18 5"x18" is one size but I believe they make a smaller one on the length.

pc1


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 29, 2013)

I am under the UPC which only requires protection within 1 inch of the exposed framing member similar to what Ice posted. So technically this is not a violation

My concern is the cabinet installers use some pretty long screws when fastening the cabinets to the wall

Thanks to all for the info on the larger plates. I will tell them to protect the pipe


----------

